
Raymond Merrill Smullyan, the paradoxical logician, leaves us - CarolineW
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Smullyan
======
CarolineW
For more information about Smullyan, just read some previous discussions here
on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=smullyan&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=smullyan&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
brudgers
A news report of his death: [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/mathematician-puzzle-
maker-raymond-...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/mathematician-puzzle-maker-
raymond-smullyan-dead-97-1605912)

